# ride kink or burton dom?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

parkstar wide


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

i think for bigger booters, the parkstar is going to be your better bet. the kink/dominant will be more of a noodle on the landings.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

will it really matter that much? if its soft on landings


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't really personally vouch for the other two boards, but I can say that I don't take my kink off of jumps that big. Landings get squirrley. They're manageable, but it only takes one bad landing to possibly mess up the season so I don't risk it. If I'm going to hit kickers, I take my beater board out for the day. I've heard good things about the parkstar.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

im 6'3 170-180 lbs do u think a 157 wide is too small?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

if you ride park, i would say a 157 for your weight is too much. when i weighed that much i was riding 150 artifacts.

being said, the dom is weird. the flex pattern is not a true twin pattern meaning the tail is stiffer. i find the board to be pretty stiff actually for a park deck.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> if you ride park, i would say a 157 for your weight is too much. when i weighed that much i was riding 150 artifacts.
> 
> being said, the dom is weird. the flex pattern is not a true twin pattern meaning the tail is stiffer. i find the board to be pretty stiff actually for a park deck.


At your weight and at that size that board would be just a street board...


Parkstar definitely. Doms are directionally designed when it comes to flex. Kinks have been one of the softest boards for a long time. Great jib board, not a great jump board.

Another board you might want to check is the CAPiTA Indoor FK, its only $399 so only $50 more than the Kink, and it will do what you want well. Or something cheaper than a '10 kink is a '10 Stairmaster, and it will do want you want well too.

Something around a 153-156.


----------

